# Hanna's Great Improvement



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Our little old lady Hanna, who was really unwell a couple of days ago, has improved a good bit since yesterday. She was diagnosed with a kidney infection, and hormone leaking issues, and is at present on an antibiotic then to start on hormones when that is finished. The vet thinks she probably has a bit of kidney failure too, as well as joint issues.
She was very unwell the day after we visited the vet, and I was afraid that she wouldn't improve. Yesterday she started to be interested in food again, though just small amounts and has a bit more life in her, tail wagging today and even asking for food.
We are pleased about it needless to say, and hopefully she will settle again and stay with us for a little bit longer

Ca


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Hope it continues. good luck


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

bigbazza said:


> Hope it continues. good luck


Ditto fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Me too! Good luck with her recovery.
Jacquie, Murph and CrackerJack


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well this is good news Im so pleased for you all.
Hope Hanna keeps getting stronger Ca
Love Mavis Ray and Louis


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Improvement continues, she is like a new dog! She was waiting at the door this morning and actually ran outside, tail wagging and grinning from ear to ear. She is sleeping soundly and eating again, am dividing her food into two meals a day now and it seems to suit her so will keep her on that.
Thanks for all the good wishes, a big change from thinking she was on the way out a few days ago.

Ca.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good to hear Hanna is picking up nicely :lol: 

Pat


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

How's Hanna doing today Ca - continued improvements I hope.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Glad to hear that Hanna is doing good.
Must catch up this weekend.


----------

